# Literary Maneuvers July 2019 Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Jun 24, 2019)

Choose it.


----------



## velo (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Rookish (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## velo (Jun 26, 2019)




----------

